# Vortex Viper PST 1 - 4x24mm Riflescope



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been using a different scope on my rifle and now this is getting no use. It's in perfect condition, comes with the original box and documents. I live near the Lehi Cabelas.

$380


----------

